# adopting in shropshire?



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi ladies

I am just starting to piece together the adoption journey, unfortunately we have to wait another 11 months before we can make an application due to not living together 2 years.
Have any of you any experience of adopting in shropshire?  

Thanks x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

We found the Telford/Shrewsbury LA very standoff-ish. Luckily a number of LAs & VAs cover the Shropshire area (50 mile radius) so depending on where you are there is; Stafford, N-U-L, Stoke, Wolvs, Walsall, Dudley, Birmingham etc. I cant advise on their policies re. living together but I'm sure they could advise on a phone call when they take your initial info. 

There are a lot of deferrals happening if you read other threads, possibly due to the new timescales as others have suggested. I don't know if it's a timescale they look fr or if it's specific to that agency, or just a reason/excuse to defer you because they don't have the staff (the cynic in me).  

With the cuts to many of the LAs you may also find some have long waiting list for prep courses so it's a good idea to ask how often they run and their availability etc. You may find a VA more positive & available... try them all though, see what they say & good luck x


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.
I live in Telford, so its shropshire LA. I did find them quite curt and disorganized, it took.4 phone calls for them to establish I should phone back in a year!! I was shocked.
I will have a look at VA,.its just so confusing! From bits I have picked up on Va seem more efficient,.but for some reason I thought it was children who were harder to place that they dealt with?
Never a dull minute eh! X


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

That used to be the case for a VA but not any more, most are part of a consortium working closely with other LAs and so have access to the same children as those LAs as well as the national register. Sadly there are more children needing adopters than approved adopters and so no LA can be that picky. A VA only have adopters and so that is where all their resources go. An LA has adopters but also and of course children. Rightly so most of their resources go towards the welfare of the children in their care.

Having said all that I know many people on here are very happy with their LA.

We are also in Telford, we looked into all the agencies that were within our area, read their Ofsted reports and spoke to them (or tried to). One and I think it was Shropshire took forever to get back to us and then basically said not to bother if we wanted a child under 5. Some never called back despite us calling several times and them assuring us that they would.

Our VA are brilliant and so professional yet personal.

If you want some general info or to find out if there is a definitive amount of time a couple have to 'live together' you could contact first4adoption http://www.first4adoption.org.uk/ on their free phone number. We found them really helpful and they answered some general questions that we had before speaking to the agencies. I seem to remember reading somewhere that one agency policy was that a couple should be in a stable 'relationship' for a minimum of 3 years, mine says 'the stability and length of the partnership will be considered'. I personally would think the length of your relationship would be more important than the amount of time lived together...

Feel free to pm me if you have any specific questions


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I personally think the more agencies you look at the better. I think people often end up going with their local LA because they don't realise at teh start of the process how many options are available to them. The number of agencies available to you partly depends on where you live the more rural you are then the less options the more urban the more. I personally don't think there is so much a right agency as a right agency for you. The approach that will suit your character and personality best. We looked into a few agencies and went with a neighboring LA because they suited us and were the right approach for us - although others might feel differently and prefer one of the ones we ruled out. 

With regards to relationship length I think the 2 year thing is quiet common but not set in stone. The other thing you'd need to discuss is references we had to provide 3 references who had know us  for at least 3 years. All our references were joint references. I would discuss how they would look at references and would they accept that you provide individual references that have known one or other of you for 3 + years rather than people who have known you together for three years. Just because these things can crop up half way through and throw a spanner in the works. 

Good luck


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

We went with a VA scooby and although I was worried about them only placing hard to place children we went with them because they seemed amazing And they were, super efficient, very helpful, very friendly, the end result 2 perfect, very healthy, very happy babies...who were placed through them because the La didn't have any I. House adoptors of siblings.

Sorry about typos...silly phone x


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for replying.
Hubby and I have been together 2 years but known each other about 10. His daughter has announced her pregnancy this week so i'm picking myself up gradually from the big smack in the face that is another pregnancy. He has had a vasectomy, it really brings it home when there will be a baby that will be a huge part of our lives.
Taking advice from the lovely ladies on here and doing more research rather than drinking myself into oblivion until december this year lol!!

Thanks again x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh fab is great you've known each other so long before dating that will make a lot of things a lot easier.  My other waiting tip as well as research is diy. Do anything you want to do to the house now.  Hs in a short new time scales is so full on no time for anything else.  DH and I are saying it's now or leave it for 3 years to each other about anything house related now. Hugs glad you're being so proactive in the face of so much to deal with x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Ditto with Dreams, we went with a fantastic VA and have what was described to us as 'an easy to place baby' come home in September. So its not always the case all all, especially if you live in an area covered by an adoption consortium. I would ring around a few agencies. Like DIY Diva we approached others, 3 in total. We weren't accepted by one, one didn't meet our criteria and we went with our VA (who disagreed completely with the local authority's reasons for turning us away and called it their loss  ) and they have been amazing. Good luck


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Do give Shropshire a try when its time. Their post adoption support is REALLY good and very low disruption rate which is so important. We had some delays (old process) but still got approved in your over 12 months and linked and matched with a baby 2 months later.  
Good luck!
PS I struggled to find a VA that covered Shropshire but the Dudley/Sandwell/Black Country consortium were very friendly so give them a call. They are right on the Shropshire border so easy to get to


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi scooby doo I also live in telford. We have just adopted through the local adoption team based in shrewsbury. We did have a bit of trouble at first as our SW was of ill for months so we had to be assigned a new one which was lovely. We started HS in April last year and went to panel in July. We were matched 2 wks later and our little boy came home in September. We have our hearing on Wednesday and hoping the AO gets granted then. I would recommend using them as the support is brilliant. We couldn't of asked for a better SW. When them come to visit us it's not like their SW it's like having a friend round to natter with. We will b definately using them again next year when we adopt again.


Good luck


Lou x


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi lovelies, 

Thanks for your replies- so positive about Shropshire la.
I have contacted other la and Va and we are going to stoke and sandwell open events this month. It seems noone else is really bothered about the 2 year rule, it is based on the stability of the relationship.
Sorry if this is a silly question but what kind of support did they provide that you really valued? 
Also what was your criteria? When I phoned barnados they practically laughed at me when I said we would prefer a child under 2...............hmmmmmm.

Thanks for the replies, it really helps ;-)


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad others found Shropshire good, have to say though that was not my experience when I contacted them.  Have you tried a VA? I'm in Telford and with one (not Barnardos) who are fantastic and are in a consortium. They also offer post adoption support for as long as you want it, even after the adoption order (not sure if this is something all LA's and agencies do though?).  This is by way of contact with your SW for a chat/advice, free courses and training on dealing with certain issues/behaviours should they arise, help with life story work, tea/coffee mornings, summer and winter events etc. Our criteria is 1-2 years old, others on our prep are going for older toddlers, others young as possible.

Good luck with your open events and I hope you find the right LA/Agency for you.  Like for us it's not always the one on your door step


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Barnados specialises in finding adopters for older, more difficult to place children so don't worry about it. Lots of littles available and needing a loving home.


----------

